# NCE Wireless interference with DCS



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

My Battery DCS remote power and sound functions will not operate with my NCE DCC wireless system at same time. 


When I turn off the NCE the DCS operates fine. 


Any suggestions and help is appreciated.

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both on 900 MHz... 

I'm guessing you are stuck. 

You can try changing the layout id on the NCE system, but I doubt that will help. 

I assume the NCE system runs fine with the DCS system on? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alan* 
As Greg indicated, both are 900mhz devices.







[/b]
BUT before you go running down Main Street in your Birthday SUIT!!!!







[/b]

May I ask if you tried to seperate (as in feet) the DCS TIU from the NCE AR-xx?[/b]

Both devices RX/TX in the ISM (Industrial/Scientific/Medical) Frequency Band of 916.5 MHZ.[/b]
You MAYBE seeing an effect call INTERMOD (aka crosstalk/interaction/overload/etc).[/b]


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alan*

*Sorry for the delay
Both the MTH DCS and NCE DCC ProR's are on EXACTLY
the same frequency of 916.5 Mhz. 

Neither company is currently offering alternate freq solutions.*

*The short term workaround: Tether the DCS Remote to the TIU.
I have had to do that at show's and club layouts.*

*I have PM'd you other things to try out.*


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually it may be easier to tether the NCE system - I have the same problem. 

Of course my other suggestion is to plug a computer into the NCE system, run JMRI and turn on the wireless server function. If you have a wifi router you can use your IPhone or IPod Touch to run the NCE system. The IPad may also be able to run that software. Look up WiThrottle in Apple's App Store. 

I just picked up a bluetooth serial port adapter so I think I will be able to leave the computer parked on the porch out of the sun along with a wifi router and be able to run the system that way. 

Tom


----------

